
Ask HN: Dealing with team members that can barely write a loop - throwaway72917
I was called in as a consultant for a mid sized company (&lt;100 employees) around a year ago as a junior software engineer. A month before I started the gig at said company, they hired a junior software engineer who had completed s six month long bootcamp. The person had no prior experience programming. It’s been a year and this person still needs to have their hand held through fixing bugs and delivering new features. They have troubles understanding basic loops and don’t understand basic data structures. I’m growing more and more frustrated, it’s taking up a lot of my time and I’m starting to question the head developer’s judgment for hiring this person. I feel like it’s not my place to say anything about this, but I’m not sure. How should I deal with this situation?
======
rickka
Hi, you're more likely to find an answer here;
[https://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions?tab=newest&pag...](https://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions?tab=newest&page=1)
Search through, your question might already have an answer, if not, you could
just create an account and post it.

